# My horse bit me today!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't believe in being bitten. a pop on the nose was what she earned herself.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If you don't believe in hitting horses, then you better start believing in being bitten, kicked, run over and all sorts of bullied because that's what's fixin' to happen.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Could be you did something to cause her to be bitten. Or since she's pregnant she went to nip her belly but it landed on you instead?

No biting allowed though. But I'd be careful with hitting her on her nose. My aunt had a couple horses before they moved into the city, and one time she hit the horse on his nose and he bit her back. I think its a sensitive spot or something alone those lines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

A smack on the nose is a good cure for biting.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Roman said:


> Could be you did something to cause her to be bitten. Or since she's pregnant she went to nip her belly but it landed on you instead?
> 
> No biting allowed though. But I'd be careful with hitting her on her nose. My aunt had a couple horses before they moved into the city, and one time she hit the horse on his nose and he bit her back. I think its a sensitive spot or something alone those lines.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i guarantee the end of the nose is EXACTLY where I intend to hit a horse that bites me. And, I can assure you if he bit me again I would hit him again this time only harder!

Biting and kicking are the 2 WORST habits ANY horse can have. I had one lunge at a yearling I was handling last fall and hammer me in the side of the face. I nearly broke my hand and then went after him with a bucket.

There is not a human being on the planet that can hit a horse any harder than its herd mates will in a spat.

Jim


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

jimmyp said:


> There is not a human being on the planet that can hit a horse any harder than its herd mates will in a spat.
> 
> Jim


 this.. I was always taught as hard as you can hit is nowhere as hard as a hoof kick from another horse.. chances are your not going to hurt them by hitting them if they bite you, or cracking them with a crop, etc


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

jimmyp said:


> I nearly broke my hand and then went after him with a bucket.
> Jim


SNORT! My weapon of choice, the dread black rubber bucket! :lol: I've gotten quite accurate at being able to throw one so that it bounces off the withers and rolls down their back to their butt and scares the youknowwhat right out of them. Guaranteed to get them to quit whatever bad behavior they were doing.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

When a horse bites another horse, the horse that gets bitten usually responds with one of two things.

1) "I'm sorry! I'll move! I'll move!"

Or...

2) "What?! I don't think so! Bring it on! I'm bigger, badder, and will show you what a bite really is! I will make you regret that ever happened!" As said horse whips the other one out of the area in a hurry. 

You aren't being mean for hitting a horse for aggressive behavior, even a poor pregnant mare who is probably pretty cranky. Mean is hitting them for no reason. Horses hit each other and knock each other around all the time for the SAME things. 

The key is to not linger on the punishment. Don't stay a cranky growly boss mare once you get your point across. Get in, get out, go back to what you were doing like nothing ever happened. 

A really great horse trainer once said to me "Never punish more than the mistake."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Roman said:


> Could be you did something to cause her to be bitten. Or since she's pregnant she went to nip her belly but it landed on you instead?
> 
> No biting allowed though. But I'd be careful with hitting her on her nose. My aunt had a couple horses before they moved into the city, and one time she hit the horse on his nose and he bit her back. I think its a sensitive spot or something alone those lines.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Roman-I 100% disagree with everything you are saying. You start out sounding like you are making excuses for this mares bad behavior….."…since she's pregnant……" NEVER make excuses for them. I do not care what else they have their mind on-they better learn not to hurt the human in the process, because generally, at least in my case, the human is much scarier than whatever it is they think is at that moment. 

Biting and kicking=deal breakers. They are behaviors that are NEVER tolerated AT ALL. Absolutely smack that mare in the nose! If she does it again, you better be ready to step up your game considerably, since obviously she was not impressed. And I would also suggest that you stop hand feeding her treats for a long while until you know she is not going to nip anymore. She is not allowed to lick your hands, nuzzle with her mouth or ANY of those behaviors that are "mouthy". If you give and inch (or your daughter does) you are being inconsistent and it will take much longer to break her of this.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Biting is a big no. A good smack on the nose should do the trick (which many people have suggested). When you're dealing with 1,000 lb animals, that kind of behavior can get pretty dangerous quickly and needs to be dealt with


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

A friend had his cheek ripped off by a known biter... she was his horse! He knew she was a biter, red flagged her bridle, kept her head away from others'... he did everything right 99.9% of the time. One lapse - letting the horse "nuzzle" him during a break on a trail ride and he had to have over 100 stitches to put his face back together.

Yes - he kept the horse. But whenever she was being handled or ridden after that, she wore a muzzle. Some horses can't be broken on the biting habit.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

A pop on the nose is what any biter deserves. Heck I've even had to slug a couple with whatever brush (or bucket) was in my hand at the time. One thing that I have found works for recurrent biters is to bite them on the neck, right where they can't get you but can see you. And make it as hard as you can. I had an old show groom tell me that once, I did it on the worst biter on the farm and he never offered to bite again. Don't know if the horse people are weird around this part of the world though so take it for what it's worth! :lol:

You'll never be able to do half the damage they do to themselves in a herd unless you're aiming to cause harm. Same thing with horses becoming 'headshy' after one or two pops. Timing is impeccable and if done correctly they'll know what it's for.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I agree 100% any horse bites or even bites at me it gets a smack on the nose.. you always have to remain on top in the pecking order even when a cranky mare challenges you in any way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Talon (Oct 22, 2014)

Dont feel bad about giving her a smack, she's huge and she'd have worse from other horses. I know it feels bad to hit a animal. I didn't like having to get physical with my mare for the first time but you can not let them win with things like this.
You did the right thing giving her a good pop, if you let a horse get away with something like that they'll keep doing it until eventually you have a horse you cant handle.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't believe in being bitten had she of done that to me she would have received a blow back that would have left her ordering dentures


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Biting is a huge 'non no' and even if a horse is feeling cranky for some reason its still not allowed - they can look as miserable as they like but that's it
Roman does have a point though - quite often in the summer one of my lot's gone to bite at a fly that's tormenting her and forgotten in that instant that there's a human in the way.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You did the right thing.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, I see you have lots of support for you actions, Maria! I support a solid smack on the nose as well.

That said, remember to always pay attention to what a horse is telling you. While I never condone any physical aggression from a horse AT ALL, I always try to notice if the horse is "off" in any way. She may possibly have been trying to tell you before she bit, that she had a problem. That doesn't excuse the bite, but there is definitely just as much onus on you to "read" your horse as there is for the horse to "read" and obey you.

So, when working with her, watch for any indication of discomfort - flinching, dipping, weight shifts, etc. Especially with a new to you, pregnant mare I think you really need to pay attention. 

Hopefully this was a one off, but be on your guard and make her pay when necessary! She's not the boss, YOU are. OTH, pay attention and if she has pain or discomfort, look into it and help her.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I won't hit a horse on the muzzle because this is not horse behaviour to do do. But it will get a hard smack on the neck because that it understands.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

My fiance bites biters back. Fixes that issue right away. him and his mustang went back and forth when he went to try him out (and that was his deciding factor -_-'). Well the horse is NOT a biter anymore.

Biters unchecked can get BAD. There is a gelding where i board who is a biter. This horse picked up and elderly boarder by her shoulder TWICE!!! (she had to pass his stall). He got locked in horsie alcatraz for a while and the holy crap whacked out of him for even acting like he was THINKING of niping. he is no longer a biter. I let my mare nuzzle me (not near my face though, nothing with teeth near my face) and lip my hand. I have only felt teeth once and she got popped good. have had her for 3 years and never had an issue. 

You did the right thing. if she did that to another horse, she would have had a double barrel kicked aimed at her head. your little pop on the nose is nothing. horses kick bite and draw blood, and all around beat the ever loving snot out of each other all the time. You cannot hurt a horse with just your bare hands. I dont promote walking around and beating the snot out of your horse, but it it bites, hit it. if it kicks, kick it. thats how they learn with other horses. best way to get a horse to understand is to speak horse.


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

A lot of really great and sound advise here! I would only add that you need to spend some serious time with this horse making sure that she knows you're the boss! You make sure she moves when, where, how, and how long every time you say move! This is nothing less than a respect issue! And it's a very serious respect issue! the smack on the nose is great, but you absolutely need to fllow it up with a lot of good, sound, consistent ground work in the round pen!


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

I was working this morning at a second ranch I volunteer at. Second day so I'm still feeling out what level of correction the owner is happy with. Horse nips me, I yell NO and smack him on the nose. Owner sees this and comes over and pow punches him in the nose (maybe 5s had elapsed). We nod at each other.

You don't want to let horses think they can get away w/biting you at all.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Mark, I doubt that horse has any idea why he was smacked the second time. One good reprimand and it should be over. I don't think the owner did any good - he may have done harm actually.


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

It was a she but point taken. I'm not sure what to say, she's worked with horses for 50+ years. Is an ex jockey. Runs a rescue ranch. It's difficult to just dismiss all that experience. She's certainly not cruel to the horses. They are her babies and they are very well cared for.


----------



## Maria Lyon (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you everyone for giving me suggestions  I also don't believe in hitting a horse but if I let Stormy she walks all over me!! I only weigh 100 pounds & luckily I has a button on my jeans but she got me pretty good!! I am as sweet as I can be to her!! She's spoiled rotten lol!! She tried again the next day to bite me smh! I was just petting her & this time I grabbed her lead rope & said No!! She doesn't pull any of that with my daughter but she does with me! I know her pregnancy has alot to do with it plus her hooves hurting. My daughter held her yesterday while I cleaned out her hooves.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Maria you are asking for trouble. It's likely the horse doesn't bite at your daughter because your daughter doesn't baby her as much as you do. A horse that makes a habit of biting (as it appears yours does) needs to be dealt with seriously. 

You're not going to find many people here who condone spoiling a horse rotten- it's a quick way to ruin a good horse.

You need to deal with this BEFORE baby comes, a protective mama who knows she can bite without consequences (telling her no is not a consequence to a huge animal) will turn very dangerous very quickly.


----------



## Maria Lyon (Nov 11, 2014)

I totally agree!! I'm trying to be more firm with Stormy that's for sure &; I'm hoping she will be a good momma to the baby! Thank you so much!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

"being firm" does NOT consist of yanking on her halter..and probably not even a rope one. SMACK HER GOOD! If you do it right, you may never have to do it again, So DO IT WITH MEANING! lol

I would smack her then make her move her butt around with the end of my lead…but that is just me. If you take crap-they will give it.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree with franknbeans -- biting gets a smack, not a yank. She's got to know you're not fooling around.

As for those posters that say they or someone they know bites the horse back -- IMO, that's not as effective as a smack. You just can't bite a horse hard enough to make it count and the time it takes to get into position is too much. Hitting is much more effective: it's NOW and shocking!


----------



## Maria Lyon (Nov 11, 2014)

Today went much better with doing her hooves! Guess Stormy was in a good mood lol! Thank you for all the advice! I appreciate it very much!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

You should not let your horses mood dictate how well or how poorly something as simple as picking hooves goes. I'm sure you love your horse very much but are you really taking any of this advice to heart?

Most mares are very good mamas, it's whether or not she lets _you_ around the foal that should be a concern to you.


----------



## Maria Lyon (Nov 11, 2014)

To answer your question, yes I am taking this advice to heart! Stormy was almost at deaths door when I got her!! She was foundered, had white line which we are finally getting it to go away. Does she have mood swings being pregnant? Well yeah I think if I had little hooves kicking me I would feel very uncomfortable myself. Am I cautious YES!! My neighbors mare who was very healthy had her foal and would not have anything to do with it. Everyone has a different way of taking care of their horse's as for me I'm careful around Stormy and I love her very much!!


----------

